# What Is Your MCAT Score 2014



## shaheeen (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey buddies, post your MCAT score here.Lets see who takes the lead!!!


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

I had 971.
Personally, i found this year's paper harder than the previous ones. I don't know if anyone else agrees though.


----------



## tania ch (Mar 10, 2014)

i got 964 marks


----------



## fizzah ali (Oct 12, 2013)

I got 969.my aggregate is 88.56 so what are my chances for RMC?


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

fizzah ali said:


> I got 969.my aggregate is 88.56 so what are my chances for RMC?


Last year closing merit for RMC was 87.2% Given that the merit doesnt rise this year, you have a pretty good chance


----------



## fizzah ali (Oct 12, 2013)

i hope so.Is there any chance that there is some compensation for the out of syllabus questions?


----------



## shaheeen (Jul 18, 2012)

MCAT was really difficult this time, thats why people with 1000+ marks are rare but i have also heard that the topper has got 1082 this year and In my opinion Merit will be lower than that of previous year
By the way, my MCAT SCORE WAS 1064 AT MY TIME..


----------



## fareeha jabeen (Sep 1, 2014)

AlyaUsman said:


> I had 971.
> Personally, i found this year's paper harder than the previous ones. I don't know if anyone else agrees though.


 Alya ,CAN YOU tell me how did you solve that complex resistance question?
and<at which temp the values of C and F scale is same>??

- - - Updated

- - - Updated - - -



AlyaUsman said:


> I had 971.
> Personally, i found this year's paper harder than the previous ones. I don't know if anyone else agrees though.


 Alya ,CAN YOU tell me how did you solve that complex resistance question?
and<at which temp the values of C and F scale is same>??

- - - Updated

- - - Updated - - -

<BRILLIANT> result yours,,:thumbsup::thumbsup: Dr.shaheen
please tell me your fsc result

- - - Updated - - -



AlyaUsman said:


> I had 971.
> Personally, i found this year's paper harder than the previous ones. I don't know if anyone else agrees though.


 Alya ,CAN YOU tell me how did you solve that complex resistance question?
and<at which temp the values of C and F scale is same>??

- - - Updated

- - - Updated - - -

<BRILLIANT> result yours,,:thumbsup::thumbsup: Dr.shaheen
please tell me your fsc result


----------



## shaheeen (Jul 18, 2012)

F.Sc wasn't so good.987/1050


----------



## Farzana (Sep 1, 2014)

*Shifa Entrance Test*

thanks for giving me the platform to deal with my queries I have not make good in uhs exams
so I m going to apply for shifa entrance test.so kindly tell me what was the closing merit of shifa last year ?
in matric I have got932/1050 in fsc 881/110
how much I have to make in shifa entrance test to get admission


----------



## Amilo (Dec 28, 2012)

Now that MCAT is over, any idea when the merit list for AMC comes out (open merit)?


----------



## m.usama javed (Aug 1, 2014)

got 1009..... was expecting much more than that like 1050 plus but ALHAMDUILLAH.. the problem occured in time menagement.There ll be hundreds of students above 1000 indeed  n m one of them feeling blessed!


----------



## fareeha jabeen (Sep 1, 2014)

Shaheen
it was really good ,i think uou wanted to top;:roll:
but i don't think you wanted more than at K.E
You are really blessed


----------



## shaheeen (Jul 18, 2012)

:cool!:


----------



## shaheeen (Jul 18, 2012)

Congrats Usama bachey ab fooling k liye tyaar ho jao medical colleges famous hain ragging mein....


----------



## saleha (Feb 6, 2014)

I got 940 in entry test. My fsc marks are 1015/1100. Aggregate=88.91. Is there any chance of admission in governement medical colleges? Please also tell me that will the merit rise this year or not?


----------



## imtiaz (Sep 2, 2014)

*850 Marks*

my number in mcat is 850 and what is my chance

- - - Updated - - -

sure you will got admitt in medical college ...merit will high in points


----------



## m.usama javed (Aug 1, 2014)

yah i wish for K.E or AIMC.. waiting for F.Sc result.... BTW i have heard that K.E makes those 5 years more tedious than any other medical college.So I prefer AIMC.. thanku


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

fareeha jabeen said:


> Alya ,CAN YOU tell me how did you solve that complex resistance question?
> and<at which temp the values of C and F scale is same>??


I don't remember what resistance question you're talking about  Was it the one in series? You just had to add the individual resistances.
And as for the temperature at which Farenhiet and Celcius is the same, it's -40


----------



## iqra1100 (Sep 2, 2014)

Please tell me about mcat tips


----------



## fareeha jabeen (Sep 1, 2014)

thanx,more queries left,,the question was looking quite jumbled up ,i couldn't which was in series and 
in parallel,the question figure was given


----------



## iqra1100 (Sep 2, 2014)

Alya baji what was your aggregate before and after


----------



## fareeha jabeen (Sep 1, 2014)

before and after:roll::roll: is alya repeating??


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

iqra1100 said:


> Alya baji what was your aggregate before and after


Before the MCAT? o.o I did O'levels and A'levels so my aggragate came out to be 89.3% in olevels(Matric), and 88.6% in Alevels(FSC) but after the MCAT, my TOTAL aggregate is 88.5%

- - - Updated - - -



fareeha jabeen said:


> before and after:roll::roll: is alya repeating??


No haha. I'm not repeating xD My first time.
And about the resistance question, they deliberitely made it confusing i think. They were all in series xD


----------



## fareeha jabeen (Sep 1, 2014)

:?


----------



## shaheeen (Jul 18, 2012)

Good luck.


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

m.usama javed said:


> yah i wish for K.E or AIMC.. waiting for F.Sc result.... BTW i have heard that K.E makes those 5 years more tedious than any other medical college.So I prefer AIMC.. thanku


My sister's in K.E. And she loves it there. I personally think that if you have the marks, you should keep K.E as the first preference. Because K.E tou phir K.E hi hai lol


----------



## umer3053 (Oct 1, 2013)

AlyaUsman said:


> Before the MCAT? o.o I did O'levels and A'levels so my aggragate came out to be 89.3% in olevels(Matric), and 88.6% in Alevels(FSC) but after the MCAT, my TOTAL aggregate is 88.5%
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Those three resistances were connected in parallel each of 6 ohm and the equivalent resistance came out to be 2 ohm 😄


Sent from Macbook Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

umer3053 said:


> Those three resistances were connected in parallel each of 6 ohm and the equivalent resistance came out to be 2 ohm 


Wait what xD But i had that question right.  And i considered them in series. Atleast I think that is the question youre talking about.


----------



## umer3053 (Oct 1, 2013)

AlyaUsman said:


> Wait what xD But i had that question right.  And i considered them in series. Atleast I think that is the question youre talking about.


That's what i had in my paper and i'm damn sure that i'm right about that question cuz i've got only one wrong in phy and that's another question


Sent from Macbook Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

umer3053 said:


> That's what i had in my paper and i'm damn sure that i'm right about that question cuz i've got only one wrong in phy and that's another question


Haha, okay. I had 4 mistakes in Physics, so i am probably wrong lol. I didnt think too much about that question  I didnt know it had a deeper mystery to it :l UHS people be very clever lol


----------



## moonlight (Sep 3, 2014)

can any one please tell me about the merit of SHIFA for 2013


----------



## fizzah ali (Oct 12, 2013)

Guys how was the official result? Did someone get a change of marks aswell?Unfortunately i got -11 and now my chances have become pretty less


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

fizzah ali said:


> Guys how was the official result? Did someone get a change of marks aswell?Unfortunately i got -11 and now my chances have become pretty less


How did that happen? Did you make a mistake while self checking or did they do something? You should recheck your carbon copy just in case.
I still have the same score.


----------



## fizzah ali (Oct 12, 2013)

5 marks lost due to improper shading i guess and 6 marks because my parents didn't check my answers properly and at that time i was too nervous to recheck.


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

fizzah ali said:


> 5 marks lost due to improper shading i guess and 6 marks because my parents didn't check my answers properly and at that time i was too nervous to recheck.


Oh my. Well, you should have rechecked yourself :s
Well, let's hope for the best. What's your aggregate now?


----------



## fizzah ali (Oct 12, 2013)

its 88.1 and i only bothered to check my mistakes at that time.But i was mentally prepared for a deduction in marks and now i really hope to get into RMC


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

fizzah ali said:


> its 88.1 and i only bothered to check my mistakes at that time.But i was mentally prepared for a deduction in marks and now i really hope to get into RMC


88.1% is still great!! o.o You can get into a Lahore medical college if the merit doesn't rise (I don't know RMC's merit)
And i don't think the merit will rise this year because this year about 10,000 more people gave the MCAT than last year. But the total number of people who got 60% and above are almost the same so, fingers crossed, it won't rise. If anything, it might fall :3


----------



## fizzah ali (Oct 12, 2013)

Yes i also saw the stats this time and there are almost 3000 more candidates and the no. of students having 60% + is almost same.so maybe the merit won't rise this year.And last year there was an increase of about 3000 in the no of students getting 60%+ thats why merit increased so much.And i have even heard of someone who got 1017 in fsc and 932 in mcat....


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

fizzah ali said:


> Yes i also saw the stats this time and there are almost 3000 more candidates and the no. of students having 60% + is almost same.so maybe the merit won't rise this year.And last year there was an increase of about 3000 in the no of students getting 60%+ thats why merit increased so much.And i have even heard of someone who got 1017 in fsc and 932 in mcat....


Yup. So now we wait till the lists get published in October lol


----------



## fizzah ali (Oct 12, 2013)

Thats a pretty long wait.Where do you plan to apply to?
Btw you have done a levels right?so how many people in your class or social circle have been able to qualify?


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

fizzah ali said:


> Thats a pretty long wait.Where do you plan to apply to?
> Btw you have done a levels right?so how many people in your class or social circle have been able to qualify?


Just two more of my friends have 950+ marks. And an aggregate of 87% above. 
Depending on the merit, i'm planning to apply in Fatima Jinnah or Sheikh Zayd


----------



## fizzah ali (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh goodluck then.
actually I haven't heard of anyone uptill now....did you join any academy for mcat?and did you give net?


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

fizzah ali said:


> Oh goodluck then.
> actually I haven't heard of anyone uptill now....did you join any academy for mcat?and did you give net?


What's NET?  
I did self study for 2 months. And gave the test session in August in KIPS


----------



## fizzah ali (Oct 12, 2013)

Nust entry test.
ohh then you must be really smart and I also did self study


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

fizzah ali said:


> Nust entry test.
> ohh then you must be really smart and I also did self study


Lol. I'm okay. xD
No, i didnt give the NUST test. Islamabad is too far away lol
And Self study is the best


----------



## fizzah ali (Oct 12, 2013)

I may sound a bit annoying but what were your grades in o and a levels?


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Mine 850  feeling hopeless! Is repeating a good option ?if not what then? 

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

fizzah ali said:


> I may sound a bit annoying but what were your grades in o and a levels?


haha no it's okay  I had 7A*s and one A in O'levels and 1 A* and 2 A's in Alevels 

- - - Updated - - -



maryyumnasr said:


> Mine 850  feeling hopeless! Is repeating a good option ?if not what then?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


It depends on your FSC and matric score. Did you get a good score so that repeating may be worth it?


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

m.usama javed said:


> yah i wish for K.E or AIMC.. waiting for F.Sc result.... BTW i have heard that K.E makes those 5 years more tedious than any other medical college.So I prefer AIMC.. thanku


congrs usama 
tell me about ur matric score 
n how much u got in first year

- - - Updated - - -



m.usama javed said:


> yah i wish for K.E or AIMC.. waiting for F.Sc result.... BTW i have heard that K.E makes those 5 years more tedious than any other medical college.So I prefer AIMC.. thanku


congrs usama 
tell me about ur matric score 
n how much u got in first year

- - - Updated - - -



m.usama javed said:


> yah i wish for K.E or AIMC.. waiting for F.Sc result.... BTW i have heard that K.E makes those 5 years more tedious than any other medical college.So I prefer AIMC.. thanku


congrs usama 
tell me about ur matric score 
n how much u got in first year

- - - Updated - - -



shaheeen said:


> Congrats Usama bachey ab fooling k liye tyaar ho jao medical colleges famous hain ragging mein....


shaheen can u guide me about my career ???


----------



## Zaini33 (Jun 4, 2012)

guys i was searching this thread to find out which is the least percentage/score required to apply for admission? any latest eligibility criteria given by uhs? at my time it was 80% above i guess who were allowed to apply after mcat. my friend's sis appeared so need to know. 
Peace \o/


----------



## umer3053 (Oct 1, 2013)

Zaini33 said:


> guys i was searching this thread to find out which is the least percentage/score required to apply for admission? any latest eligibility criteria given by uhs? at my time it was 80% above i guess who were allowed to apply after mcat. my friend's sis appeared so need to know.
> Peace \o/


This year minimum 82% is required to apply 


Sent from Macbook Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## shaheeen (Jul 18, 2012)

@shaheen1100, why not brother, u can ask questions and I ll try to get u through.


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

fizzah ali said:


> I got 969.my aggregate is 88.56 so what are my chances for RMC?


 RMC confirmed

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Okay so i dont know how valid this information is but KIPs revealed that only around 300 people got 1000 above marks this year compared to last year's 500 students. And around 1500 got 950 - 1000 marks. While students with 900 -950 marks are in the range of 8,000.
So if this info is correct, that means the merit will drop


----------



## fizzah ali (Oct 12, 2013)

now it is 88.1 so chances are less


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

AlyaUsman said:


> Okay so i dont know how valid this information is but KIPs revealed that only around 300 people got 1000 above marks this year compared to last year's 500 students. And around 1500 got 950 - 1000 marks. While students with 900 -950 marks are in the range of 8,000.
> So if this info is correct, that means the merit will drop



KIPS always says this 

last year we were sure that merit will drop , cuz everyone including KIPS said that merit will drop , our calculation is this , our estimate is that and LOLZZZZ............merit jumped from 84 to 86

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

shaheeen said:


> @shaheen1100, why not brother, u can ask questions and I ll try to get u through.


shaheen guide me 
i also want to become a doctor 

but how is it possible ???
i want to do something for my parents 
plz guide me


----------

